# Fursuit Materials



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been contemplating creating my fursuit for a long time but I don't want to get stuck with overpriced, poor quality, or just the plain wrong materials for it. 
What do you think are the best materials to get for things such as claws, teeth, head, tail, body, etc.
Also where do you think, website/store/etc, is the safest, cheapest, smartest place to get them?


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay I survived the extended offline period! Anywho.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 10, 2009)

well I'm in the process of building mine and In California we have a store called yardage town that has amazing fur great quality and they have lots of sales idk if they have them where you live tho but I've heard good things about http://www.distinctivefabric.com and when you sign up you get 5 free swatches of fabric that they will mail you so you can check the quality before you buy


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

I have some fur I want to sell.


----------



## FurryDex (Dec 14, 2009)

what kind of fur is it that your selling?


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Dec 15, 2009)

Lucky! Down here in Mississippi we have NOTHING. Everyone is too closed minded to ever dare having a decent fabric store, even. We have walmart... Fur though is the main issue. I'm fairy certain that I can manage the rest by myself but finding quality fur is BLEH. T.T


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't think I'm kidding you, because I say all of this seriously.

One friend of mine (who I have no idea what happened to him due to his dickwad parents finding out that he is a furry) built his out of metal and fiber-optic cables. The damn thing is fireproof and is actually really fucking comftorable to wear--not bulky at all and relatively light-weight.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 23, 2009)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> well I'm in the process of building mine and In California we have a store called yardage town that has amazing fur great quality and they have lots of sales idk if they have them where you live tho but I've heard good things about http://www.distinctivefabric.com and when you sign up you get 5 free swatches of fabric that they will mail you so you can check the quality before you buy



I have to side with Wynter...If you are buying major yardage that place is good to go to. You get good prices. It's a nice spot.

If you are in need of half yards: http://www.mendels.com/creativity2.shtml is slightly cheaper.
It offers free swatches too.

For claws and teeth and stuff...you can try your hand at making your own with clay that you bake in the oven. Fimo or Sculpty are both good brands but if you need it light the Ultra-light Scuplty is gold. You just have to paint and seal it afterward. To my knowledge Wal-Mart does carry Ultra-light Scuplty. Or at least the two in my area does.

Your local Wal-mart may also carry the big roll of Upholstery foam. If it does that's good for foaming heads and feet. But recently they went up on price again. Here they went from 12 bucks per roll to nearly 17.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I have some fur I want to sell.



Suit and Suiters is not the Black Market though, hun.


----------

